
What Is the Last Question? - Dowwie
https://www.edge.org/the-last-question-1
======
YouAreGreat
> Will AI make the Luddites (mostly) right?

"Yes" will be our Last Answer.

> What might the last fully biological human's statement be at their last
> supper?

"The Luddites were (mostly) right"

> Will we pass our audition as planetary managers?

> Will scientific advances about the causes of sexual conflict help to end the
> "battle of the sexes"?

> Can natural selection's legacy of sex differences in values be reconciled
> with the universal values of the Enlightenment?

> Will humans ever embrace their own diversity?

Will the virtue signaling ever stop?

> If science does in fact confirm that we lack free will, what are the
> implications for our notions of blame, punishment, reward, and moral
> responsibility?

A better question: Why is that so hard to understand that the answer is
"none"?

